# How old do you have to be to go to a con without parental supervision?



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

Idk im just wondering how old i have to be to go to a con without my parents


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 27, 2020)

at least 40


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> at least 40


wait what?


----------



## Dinocanid (Mar 27, 2020)

It depends on the con, the minimum age to attend alone is usually listed in the code of conduct or smth. (At the con I usually go to, you need to be at least 13)
*Attending without an adult under the minimum age can result in you getting kicked out of the con, even if your parent says it's ok.*

If you're planning on staying in a hotel instead of visiting day-by-day, in my experience you need to be 21 or up


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 27, 2020)

As old as your parents allow.
Many cons are family friendly but still have private adult parties in the hotel rooms.
These parties aren't part of the con but even so.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

i may have to wait till im 16 lol, i cant even go anywhere now XD


----------



## Yav (Mar 27, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> i may have to wait till im 16 lol, i cant even go anywhere now XD


I would wait until you are AT LEAST 18 to go alone, and even then I would go with someone else.
Most Cons / pretty much anywhere require you to be 18 to do a lot of stuff; They can also feature some shady characters.
While I've never been to a furry con, I know by common sense that every convention, no matter how innocent or cutesy it may seem, can contain plenty of predators. An unattended 16 year old could easily be overpowered by a much larger figure and dragged away in the chaos of the convention and sadly go completely unnoticed.

I would recommend until you find a trusted partner to go with, are at least 18 (bare minimum have a job / line of credit / some sort of cash on you; though I wouldn't recommend carrying open cash around in a CON) you shouldn't participate in conventions.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

IggyKoopa said:


> I would wait until you are AT LEAST 18 to go alone, and even then I would go with someone else.
> Most Cons / pretty much anywhere require you to be 18 to do a lot of stuff; They can also feature some shady characters.
> While I've never been to a furry con, I know by common sense that every convention, no matter how innocent or cutesy it may seem, can contain plenty of predators. An unattended 16 year old could easily be overpowered by a much larger figure and dragged away in the chaos of the convention and sadly go completely unnoticed.
> 
> I would recommend until you find a trusted partner to go with, are at least 18 (bare minimum have a job / line of credit / some sort of cash on you; though I wouldn't recommend carrying open cash around in a CON) you shouldn't participate in conventions.



People always say you should go with a handler, so im guessing that helps :3


----------



## Simo (Mar 27, 2020)

Depends on where where the con is, and where you are in life, but I'd say the age is 18, to go to a con by yourself.

At 18, I had a car, and had there been cons in Detroit, it would have been a one hour drive from college: and given some of the insane concerts (and parties) I went to at that age, a furry con is a lot less crazy, all in all, now that I have a sense of comparison 

Better to go with friends just in general, but I don't think it's inherently dangerous to go alone; as long as a person uses common sense, they'll be fine.

Below 18, I'd say go with friends, and also, you'll need parental permission, if not a relative/guardian, to tag along. Proceed more cautiously.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

^^ Thx for the replies everyone!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 28, 2020)

Do you think they'd allow my 16 year old friend without a grown up, and do they ask for ID?


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 28, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Do you think they'd allow my 16 year old friend without a grown up, and do they ask for ID?


idk, everyone says you should at least have 1-2 people with you for defense in case a creepo comes over


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 28, 2020)

idk about ID, i've never been to a con before


----------



## Dinocanid (Mar 28, 2020)

I was 19 when I attended my first con, so I don't know if they check IDs for minors (I know they check adults to verify they are indeed adults). They would most likely still need some sort of identity verification, like a school ID or something.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 28, 2020)

Dinocanid said:


> I was 19 when I attended my first con, so I don't know if they check IDs for minors (I know they check adults to verify they are indeed adults). They would most likely still need some sort of identity verification, like a school ID or something.


Oof. He looks like he's 25, but legally he's only 16.


----------



## BayoDino (Mar 28, 2020)

I never went to a furry con because there isn't a furry con in Middle East 
And i don't have money to ship to other countries.


----------



## Kumali (Mar 28, 2020)

Every con’s presumably got their own policy, which you should be able to find somewhere on their website (maybe under “Code of Conduct” or “FAQ”), and I suspect most of them are pretty similar.

For example, Anthrocon in Pittsburgh, one of the Big Ones, has this on Standards of Conduct — Anthrocon 2020: Aesop's Fables:


_ATTENDANCE BY MINORS_

_Anyone who is under the age of 18 years at any time during the convention must present a signed and notarized parental permission form unless accompanied by a parent or able to produce evidence of legal emancipation. There are no exceptions._

_Minors are not permitted under any circumstances to enter areas designated for mature audiences._

_Anyone providing false documentation of identity or age will be denied membership and reported to the police._


Blue Ridge FurFare, a new one in Asheville NC, says this on www.blueridgefurfare.com: Registration | Brff:


_CHILDREN AND MINORS POLICY_

_Attendees under the age of 18 must present a signed and notarized parental permission form. A parent may sign the form in person, in which case a notary is not required._

_[Link to parental permission form]_

_Attendees under the age of 16 must be accompanied by a Parent, Legal Guardian, or Chaperone at all times._

_Children under 10 years old may be admitted into BRFF at no cost._


So a bit of research on the specific con you’re interested in should give you the answer. Dinocanid makes another good point, though, that most hotels have an age minimum of 21 to book a room, at least on your own. And both a con and a hotel will probably check ID.


----------



## VX666 (Mar 28, 2020)

Some cons require handlers


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 28, 2020)

VX666 said:


> Some cons require handlers


for extra vision, and stuff like that right?


----------



## Dinocanid (Mar 28, 2020)

Your vision and sense of space are really limited inside a fursuit, so many people need a second person to help them get around and not  accidentally trample people or fall down an escalator. Not everyone needs a handler (unless required per con rules), but a majority do for safety of themselves and others


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 28, 2020)

Dinocanid said:


> Your vision and sense of space are really limited inside a fursuit, so many people need a second person to help them get around and not  accidentally trample people or fall down an escalator. Not everyone needs a handler (unless required per con rules), but a majority do for safety of themselves and others


i remember watching a fursuiting 101 vid, (Gale is amazing XD) they said the bigger the eyes the easier it is to see


----------



## Dinocanid (Mar 28, 2020)

Yeah they are. A kemono head would be easier to see out of than a realistic head with tearduct vision for example


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 28, 2020)

if i could make a fursuit i'd do big cartoony eyes, i think it would be easier to see in those


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

Daxma said:


> 16 to 21 depending on the type of con and event. The age also varies based on where you live since different countries have different ages of consent. I'd wait until you're also old enough to drive and rent a hotel since most cons worth going to are a few days long and a ways away.
> 
> Bigger eyes means more FOV (or field of view) so you're correct, but I'd also wait to do that until you're older since you'll eventually outgrow your old costume.


imma wait till im 18-19


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

hopefully it'll be safer and easier then?


----------



## Jestwinged (Apr 1, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> hopefully it'll be safer and easier then?



Yeah for sure, wait until you are at least 16 or 17 I say... you are only 13 so shouldn't be going anywhere on your own really.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

Jestwinged said:


> Yeah for sure, wait until you are at least 16 or 17 I say... you are only 13 so shouldn't be going anywhere on your own really.



I can't even go outside, its not just the coronavirus XD


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

Personally I'd say Sixteen if you're wanting to walk around on your own (but with parents at the hotel or something) and Eighteen if you want to be completely alone. That said I highly recommend have reliable and trusted friends with you. Things can get wild at any type of convention, so having someone you can turn to is a literal life saver.


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 1, 2020)

18 is when you can go completely alone without parents. 

When you turn 18 I recommend packing up and going to one. (Assuming money is no issue)   And the experience would be best (And safest) with a friend along.  

My first “on my own” trip was to anthrocon in Pittsburgh when I was 19 along with my girlfriend at the time.  Loved every minute of it.

I’d say a convention is a great option for a first time lone traveler.   You’ll mostly be focused on the convention, and you can easily explore the city around when you have the time.


----------



## Keefur (Apr 1, 2020)

Most cons it is 16, but you have to have a responsible (18+) year old with you in case of an emergency to register.  Cons vary in age for unsupervised attendees.


----------



## Simo (Apr 2, 2020)

@Keefur : Rumor has it that you _still_ need to be supervised, despite being prehistoric


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 2, 2020)

Yeah they say being 21 is best for getting hotel rooms.

One thing I forgot to mention in my previous post which was important is that I roomed with some guy I didn’t know who was over 21. (along with my girlfriend) But that is a risk.

However, there was one time I travelled somewhere before I was 21.  I remember the desk clerk ran into a problem with me being under 21.  However, since I had a credit card they allowed me to do it.

I think (but not 100% certain) that they don't like people younger than 21 renting rooms because they are more likely to not actually pay.  However with a credit card it's quite possible they'll let you do it.  But it has to be a credit card.  A debit card won't cut it.

It's different for different locations. Would be a good idea to check before you ever decide to go through with it.


----------



## Raever (Apr 2, 2020)

Can confirm that when getting a hotel at eighteen it took three different tries to get a hotel to accept my card, and that was after I'd already gotten my tickets for the con. However I didn't know about the eighteen rule, so be sure to call the hotel you want first to make sure you can get a room and THEN buy tickets. That way you won't have to make last minute calls like I did and hunt for a place to stay.


----------



## Teemo The Yiffer (May 12, 2020)

I saw a lot of kids, some in little fursuits, at FC. FC also usually shares the convention center with the high school girl's Volleyball Tournament. So it's a bit more benign. It seemed family friendly, despite seeing some unique characters. Any who, it was too sfw for my blood, which is probably why I won't be going again. So definitely recommend it as a starter-con, as it was my first.


----------



## PercyD (May 13, 2020)

In my household, I was old enough when I had money to go and do things without asking my parents for money. >u>

When I have children, I feel like its the same thing. You can go by yourself when you worked and saved to get there on your own. My parents didn't bank roll my hobbies, it's something thats specifically mine and that I earned.


----------



## Keefur (May 13, 2020)

Raever said:


> Can confirm that when getting a hotel at eighteen it took three different tries to get a hotel to accept my card, and that was after I'd already gotten my tickets for the con. However I didn't know about the eighteen rule, so be sure to call the hotel you want first to make sure you can get a room and THEN buy tickets. That way you won't have to make last minute calls like I did and hunt for a place to stay.



That's just crazy for a hotel to do that.  If you're 18, you are a legal adult.  I would have been talking to the hotel manager, and if that didn't work, I would have gone over their heads to corporate.  



HunterSkunk said:


> As for hotel rooms, I also agree that you should wait until you're 21. I've heard quite a few stories about what goes on in those hotel rooms, and it's apparently common for groups of people to go in there to get sh*tfaced, so it would be easy for people under 21 to go in there and drink.



Underage drinking is something that can jeopardizes everyone a con, but shouldn't affect who should or should not get a room.  You can't assume that if someone is under 21 that drinking will occur.   If an adult hosts a party and allows underage drinking, they are legally responsible.


----------



## PercyD (May 14, 2020)

Keefur said:


> That's just crazy for a hotel to do that.  If you're 18, you are a legal adult.  I would have been talking to the hotel manager, and if that didn't work, I would have gone over their heads to corporate.
> 
> 
> 
> Underage drinking is something that can jeopardizes everyone a con, but shouldn't affect who should or should not get a room.  You can't assume that if someone is under 21 that drinking will occur.   If an adult hosts a party and allows underage drinking, they are legally responsible.


Actually, that doesn't matter.

Hotels have those rules on the books for insurance and legal reasons. Regardless of whatever adult is in charge, at the end of the day, the Hotel can get into legal trouble if something goes down while there is underaged drinking.

In these cases, I feel like the con would be responsible for:

Knowing what the policies are for the hotel where they are having a con (if they're having it at a hotel)
Doing a service for all of the less than 21 people and letting them know about the policy
Something as simple as confirming your lodging at a hotel, a hostel, or an airbnb before you can get a con ticket for attendees below 21 (or whatever the age is). -Thats doing right by your con goers.


----------



## Raever (May 14, 2020)

Keefur said:


> Underage drinking is something that can jeopardizes everyone a con, but shouldn't affect who should or should not get a room. You can't assume that if someone is under 21 that drinking will occur. If an adult hosts a party and allows underage drinking, they are legally responsible.



Well I moreso meant that I understand why people don't want to give rooms to eighteen year olds when a giant rave is going on. :/ 
I don't enjoy the rule for basic stuff, but I honestly don't blame them for wanting to avoid big legal issues during conventions.


----------



## Raever (May 14, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Actually, that doesn't matter.
> 
> Hotels have those rules on the books for insurance and legal reasons. Regardless of whatever adult is in charge, at the end of the day, the Hotel can get into legal trouble if something goes down while there is underaged drinking.
> 
> ...



Thanks you said it better than I could have lol


----------

